# Exchange: 700c wheelset with angry bee/clicky freehub



## bikingdad90 (21 Dec 2020)

I am looking for a set of 700c rim brake wheels with a clicky or angry bee freehub, I enjoy the sound that I can purchase or exchange. 

I have a set of axis 2.0 wheels that I would be willing to part with in exchange. These are in really good condition, nice and true with lots of depth on the alloy rims. Usual 100 and 130 old for rim brakes.

The freedoesn’t need to be 11 speed as I only run 8 speed and doesn’t need to be at hope levels of noise but definitely more than shimano and their silence. Bonus points if the rim makes a swish swish noise!

I also have a front wheel which came off a Wiggins Rouen which I maybe tempted to part with, keeping the rear as I use it on the turbo.


----------



## Gunk (21 Dec 2020)

May be cheaper to use pegs and playing cards.


----------



## bikingdad90 (21 Dec 2020)

I have my eye on a set of bontranger select wheels which have an angry bee sound to them.  but would need to travel to pick them up.


----------



## si_c (22 Dec 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> I have my eye on a set of bontranger select wheels which have an angry bee sound to them.  but would need to travel to pick them up.


My Aeolus Pros have DT Swiss Hub internals so definitely have quite a bzzzzzz like sound when freewheeling.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Dec 2020)

Nah, silence is golden!


----------



## bikingdad90 (22 Dec 2020)

Decided against the wheelset as it would annoy me the front is a race and the rear is a select the search goes on.

@DCBassman I disagree, a noisy hub wills you on to go faster; you have to pedal to keep it quiet


----------



## bagpuss (23 Dec 2020)

Pawls four thought . I really like my Hope rear hubs . No need to ring a bell if free wheeling .


----------



## DCBassman (23 Dec 2020)

To me, such noise is wasted energy and possibly not good lubrication!


----------



## cyberknight (23 Dec 2020)

my superstar component wheels are noisy


----------



## bikingdad90 (23 Dec 2020)

I took a plunge on a different pair of Bontranger race wheels from Ebay for £63 all in https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114586950585 after listening to this video 
View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nnRGrAtVzFs

this video 
View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ExDPtUktyIc
and this one 
View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P_cCzIrAv10

Hopefully they make an angry bee noise when they arrive and if he has included the tyres and cassette I’ll probably sell these on as I don’t need either.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Dec 2020)

Just put a bee in a jam jar and mount it in your bottle cage.


----------



## DCBassman (23 Dec 2020)

It's the sound of technical inelegance, even if they're utterly bomb-proof. It just...makes me wince. About as noisy as I can stand is the slow tick of a Sturmey Archer hub in 3rd...


----------



## stephec (28 Dec 2020)

Should have bought Campag.


----------



## Gunk (28 Dec 2020)

stephec said:


> Should have bought Campag.



people certainly know you’re coming with a Campag freehub


----------



## bikingdad90 (28 Dec 2020)

stephec said:


> Should have bought Campag.


It’s a shame most mainstream Campy stuff if 10/11 speed, if they did an affordable 8 speed (aka cheap) I’d totally get a Campy cassette as I like the ratios they offer.


----------



## bikingdad90 (6 Jan 2021)

Update on this, my punt on the Bontranger Race wheels failed. The new wheels have a silent freehub but I can live with it for now as the wheels are lighter than my previous pair.

I just need to sort a pair of 700x28c tyres now. I got a pair from Planet X but unfortunately they got slashed in transit and arrived with big cuts on them severing the carcass. The pair been removed are 700x23c Bontranger R3’s which have very little wear on them, if anyone would like them.


----------



## Gunk (6 Jan 2021)

Just bought a pair of 28c GP5000’s for only £58 off eBay.


----------

